# Where's the next rainbow?



## YaYa (Apr 21, 2017)

Where is next rainbow gonna be held I'm out here on the east coast needing family


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 21, 2017)

in oregon. exact location is TBA.


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 21, 2017)

There's the Cumberland gathering towards the end of next moth in Kentucky which happens every year and should be a great time, if you search bluegrass rainbow gathering on FB you could find the page


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Apr 21, 2017)

Js there a Canadian rainbow gathering?


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 21, 2017)

Billy Cougar White said:


> Js there a Canadian rainbow gathering?



I'm almost positive there are gatherings in canada


----------



## Deleted member 15262 (Apr 21, 2017)

Heard of one in SW Utah, Dixie National Forest, by May 20th. Hoping I can make it


----------



## AnFear (Apr 22, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> There's the Cumberland gathering towards the end of next moth in Kentucky which happens every year and should be a great time, if you search bluegrass rainbow gathering on FB you could find the page


Not everyone uses Facebook 
If someone could put the information on this site I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 22, 2017)

AnFear said:


> Not everyone uses Facebook
> If someone could put the information on this site I would appreciate it. Thanks


That is true.. the location is still being scouted and won't be announced until likely the week before


----------



## AnFear (Apr 22, 2017)

Cool, I'm thinking of going if I'm in that area around then, thanks.


----------



## nivoldoog (Apr 24, 2017)

I am so going


----------



## Pnwdude (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, don't destroy me and my noobness but uhh, what is it that you all are talking about? I really think I should know what rainbow is..


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 25, 2017)

Pnwdude said:


> Ok, don't destroy me and my noobness but uhh, what is it that you all are talking about? I really think I should know what rainbow is..


Welcomehome.org can answer pretty much all your questions..but I will say there's really no way to know what rainbow is until you experience it for yourself


----------



## YaYa (Apr 28, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> There's the Cumberland gathering towards the end of next moth in Kentucky which happens every year and should be a great time, if you search bluegrass rainbow gathering on FB you could find the page


That's where I'm heading because that's so much closer than Utah lol


----------



## YaYa (Apr 28, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> There's the Cumberland gathering towards the end of next moth in Kentucky which happens every year and should be a great time, if you search bluegrass rainbow gathering on FB you could find the page


Also is Cumberland the town where it's gonna be around?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 29, 2017)

Yea there should be a bunch of regionals going on soon because there usually is before nationals which is around July 4 ( in the us) I prefer regionals because they're way more chill. Not that I'm a major goer or anything.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> There's the Cumberland gathering towards the end of next moth in Kentucky which happens every year and should be a great time, if you search bluegrass rainbow gathering on FB you could find the page




Hey celestial sister 
Trying to get coordinates to Bluegrass. Currently in Chattanooga.
Loving you!


----------



## Bedheadred (May 7, 2017)

Wesley said:


> Hey celestial sister
> Trying to get coordinates to Bluegrass. Currently in Chattanooga.
> Loving you!


Hey I don't know the coordinates because I'm not going, do you have a Facebook? If not I can try and find out I know some folks who are going


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2017)

We're not too social media savvy. 
I don't have a FB so it would be really awesome if we could get the drop some other way


----------



## Bedheadred (May 10, 2017)

Alright here's the lightline with directions to the kentucky bluegrass gathering- 770 662 6112


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 31, 2017)

YaYa said:


> Where is next rainbow gonna be held I'm out here on the east coast needing family


Oregon brother! I'm in Colorado if you need fam on your way through.


----------

